# Critique AQHA Filly?



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I was just curios to see what you guys have to say about this filly. Sorry the shots are not the best conformation shots and they are all at different ages. 

Picture one (7 months old) I know she is a bit chubby is this picture, what can I say she is an easy keeper...lol! 










Picture two (about 5 months)










Picture Three (about 5 months old)










Picture Four (6 Days old)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

Aww so cute... black is a pretty color, she has a lovely head


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is actually a blue roan. Yeah I love her head!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she is very pretty. I love her thick winter coat in the first picture.

What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylover-I already sold her to my sister. Although she is still here and will be until late summer. I love her to pieces and am kicking myself in the butt for selling her. Oh well I didn't need any more fillies!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Chunky, chunky, little cutie. She seems cow-hocked to me, but she is so cute.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well at least you know who she's going to and can visit her.

She looks like one of those horses that will be naughty behind your back, but as soon as your turn around she's an angel. Definitely a cutie.

Is she out of your stallion and one of your mares?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's so hard to critique horses at that age, but I love her blue roan color (very dark - grogeous!) and she looks very nice. What's her name?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Harlee-Yeah she is a little cow hawked. All of our babies our for the first year and then they straighten out. 

Appylover-Yeah she is out of our stud and my grey mare (you can see her on my website) And BTW you got her pegged that is exactly how she acts! 

JDI-her barn name is Tika and her Reg'd name is FGR Hancock's Tika


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cute name! Love it!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i got that just from her picture when she's 5 months old. She looks like a little angel when her heads up and looking at you. lol ahh thats too funny. I bet she's a wonderful horse though


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Adorable little horse. I think that little one looks very well balanced for a foal!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you! 

Appylover-She's so funny, She will wait until you are not looking, come running up full tilt behind you and start kicking around (playfully)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She sounds like a real character. But that's always good to have in a horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:? pics 2 and 3 - that is _the_ weirdest looking rock I think I've ever seen... it's very rounded and shiny...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I never even noticed the rock before now...that is too funny! It is rather odd looking.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i didn't notice it either. It seems very out of place there.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

that rock is so funny ha ha ha

He is a cutie I can't wait to see him when he starts to get some of his roaning!!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Shes going to have an absolutely gorgeous color and head when she gets older. Right now shes out of proportion with the high hips and being a little cow-hocked but you said she was only 7 months old right? ALOT can change in just a couple months so dont let that get you down.


----------

